# Can someone point me in the right direction....



## Futbol30 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, do you know where I can talk to Chicago ECNL people? Not the clubs but actual players/parents? Is there another soccer forum? I attempted to look online and failed miserably.
Thanks!


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jun 2, 2020)

Talk to ChalkOnYourBoots. He is a poster from Chicago area I believe.


----------



## Seven (Jun 2, 2020)

This link may help. Page 122 has posts from the beginning of March, right before all of the changes were announced. 








						Changing Landscapes - Chicagoland
					

Wow, this thread blew up!  I saw that there were 10 Sockers girls invited to the Chicago ID center. Not sure where the other players are coming from...




					www.bigsoccer.com


----------



## Footy30 (Jun 2, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> Talk to ChalkOnYourBoots. He is a poster from Chicago area I believe.


Thank You!


----------



## Footy30 (Jun 2, 2020)

Seven said:


> This link may help. Page 122 has posts from the beginning of March, right before all of the changes were announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------

